# if you had to choose



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

if you could choose between 20 dozen sillo socks or 7 dozen T&T shells for fall hunting what would you pick. price and room are not a problem as well.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I would prolly have to go with the SS. They are easier to use and with the number difference between the two I would say go with the SS, caz then you have a great start to a spread for the spring as well. I do like the TnTs but you can add some of them after.

just my :2cents:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would go with the TNT's but u may need a few dozen more. here how I have progressed started with 500 rags. did very very poor then went to to 80 socks 3 dozen shells and 3 dozen silos. did poor better then those shining rags but not much. now I am up to 150fb's 60 tnt's and if I am working migrators I run 150 socks with them and the last two years we have done much much better silosock work also just pick one and build :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Sillosocks !!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sillosocks.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Silo's


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

SS's


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

ss


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

SS for sure


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

SS hands down..

After trying to get the stakes in a dozen or two of the TNTs in the dark, I'd be drop kicking the rest into the nearest sheetwater!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

jawn said:


> price and room are not a problem as well.


If price and room are not a problem I would buy both!!!!!!!!!! 

I own both and would go with high numbers. The only time I don't put out my SS with my 5/8 shells is when I am hunting over water. If i had to pick it would be 20dz over 7dz decoys any day foe snows.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> SS hands down..
> 
> After trying to get the stakes in a dozen or two of the TNTs in the dark, I'd be drop kicking the rest into the nearest sheetwater!


Just wear a life jacket.  Sillosocks all the way. You can put 50 to 70 dozen in your trailer and take up the same amount of space or less than maybe what 3 dozen tnt's, but too each their own, Jawn you can get those and i will setup my sillos, but I am not helping set those up.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

you personally can't beat sillosocks, they rock. I really like having sillosocks mixed in with some deadly sentry. One thing you don't want to do is buy a whole bunch of different types of decoys cause it gets to be a pain to put out. Every decoy either has its own stake or certain way that it needs to be setup. Best to stick with 1 or 2 types of decoys.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

cgreeny said:


> Just wear a life jacket.  Sillosocks all the way. You can put 50 to 70 dozen in your trailer and take up the same amount of space or less than maybe what 3 dozen tnt's, but too each their own, Jawn you can get those and i will setup my sillos, but I am not helping set those up.


but what if i asked pretty pretty please? i was gonna originally go with sillosocks. but i was browsing cabelas and seen those shells so i thought i would get everyones opinion on them. like i said i'm only gonna hunt them in the fall because i dont think my wife would like it too much if i was gone 6 months out of the year. she tolerates me hunting in the fall and i dont wanna stretch it too thin hahaha.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You're missing the boat by only hunting snows in the fall.

I just use the spring season to further justify the equipment to my wife.. :wink:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> You're missing the boat by only hunting snows in the fall.
> 
> I just use the spring season to further justify the equipment to my wife.. :wink:


x2

I need to keep buying a few more things here and there just for spring, and my wife is ok with me going, just not everyday. I like some floaters or full bodies for the sheet water and piles of sillos in the field around it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Silosocks! :beer:


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

sillo socks


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

maybe i'll run it by her for next year. this year is a no go because of the baby but perhaps next year.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sillosocks!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Sillosocks!!


X 16


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

jawn said:


> maybe i'll run it by her for next year. this year is a no go because of the baby but perhaps next year.


Never going to get any easier.. Earn some kitchen passes and get out there.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

From what I've seen, I wouldnt take FREE tnt shells.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

well if anyone offers u free ones I'll take them. the feeders r the best decoys out there for the price


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

i see the economy sillo socks come with no support system. what exactly is the support system and is this something you can make or can you buy it?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Where'd you see that?? The economies DO come with the support system. 
They come with all the parts you just have to paint and assemble.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ose/Detail


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Those on the link have the support system. the head and the support system are one peace, they come with a inner bag and you have complete SS. :beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

ahh i see thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

should probably read... "no wind" support system.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah i had a blomde moment, im slightly fatigued from the baby


----------

